# I'm shocked - safety glasses are useless



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wanted to do a video today about how important it is to wear safety glasses. So I bought a styrofoam head (for wigs) and simulated a broken off fork arm. I used a raw egg to simulate the eye, which is a very vulnerable organ so the egg shell is probably more sturdy, but anyway.

I used one string of Thera Tube and attached a pen to it, the pen simulates the fork arm. Of course it smashed the unprotected egg. But here comes the problem: It smashed the egg that was behind the safety glasses as well!

I recorded everything in super slo mo (1200 frames per second), and you can clearly see that the glasses yielded and smashed the egg.

I think it is time to reconsider the safety glasses type. We need solid goggles that have a large distance to the eye, and also that wrap around your head.

Will upload the video shortly, tough material indeed.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's nice to have safety glasses even if they won't make you invulnerable. I can't see people shooting in a full face safety visor.


----------



## Prof. Simon Peach. (Jan 16, 2010)

A worrying thought JoergS, look forward to seeing the video of it.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I allready thought about this that not all safety glasses are suitable mine is very cheap but I still use it allways its still better then nothing I believe.I was thinking why to use them never happends anything then believe it or not next shot bounced back next to my head i could hear to ball.Anyway need to try to find some serious goggles.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video... I know some German guys that will cuss my behind because I uploaded that video. But it is necessary. People have to know this.






Jörg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Joerg,
Great safety warning! However, as I look closely at your setup I can't help but feel it is a bit flawed. I believe your egg "eyeball" is protruding to far out off the face, at least it appears to be from the videos. "Shooters Safety glasses" were created for even greater accidental impacts than this. While I am not a Doctor, I did do pre-med courses in biology, anatomy and physiology, and further studied to gain my license as a therapist. The safety glasses are designed to catch on the (brow) sub-orbital and (cheek) zygomatic bones. Not that damage might not occur, but I also learned during dissection that the eye is also quite resilient and will take quite a bit of pressure before rupturing. Think of fist fight and boxing impacts. Still, I agree with the purpose of this warning video, the eye is precious and I will continue to wear safety glasses and recommend them and the frequent checking of slingshot frames and band assemblies.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, the eye is a lot more vulnerable than the egg shell. The slightest impact causes major injuries, as I can say from my own experiences. I could not break the egg with just the bands hitting it, but a band hit almost blinded me 18 months ago and the eye won't ever be back to normal.

I have lost faith in these safety glasses and I need to move on to something better.

This frightened me as I did not expect it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with everything that Joerg says. However If you are sure that all you are going to get hit with is the flat rubber from a modestly banded slingshot, I think that the safety glasses offer a good protection (not perfect). By the way that is called a fail safe design. -- Tex


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I totally agree with Jörg!
Safety is not somthing that one should mess around with! It only takes one bad moment and thats it! If you are an Adult you may do as you like but I think we should find something that one copuld give to kids that IS safe! Slingshots are way to much fun not to be shot with! But just as dangerus to be treated without care!

Maby a pair of racketbal glases? They are built to handle a ball ore a racket at force, and there are loads of different models! Anny thoughts about that?

Maby these ones? 
1. They must be safe
2. They shoud be cool and comfortable
3. Not to Price


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Excellent video Jorg. I have long had concerns about safety spectacles like the ones in the video. I don't know about the US but in Europe there is an EN166 standard for safety eyewear. There is an *EN 166 F* standard is for low impact and *EN 166 B* for medium impact. I have found that the spectacles like those in the video are always EN166 F. EN 166 B eyewear is usually more bulky and is more of a goggle that protrudes a couple of inches out from the eye. I favour this kind of eyewear and it does not affect aiming etc. Also i have poor eyesight and wear glasses, these goggles provide plenty of clearance over my glasses. The goggles i have are something like these.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Forgot to mention, on the Trumark forum I started a discussion on wearing a motorcycle helmet while testing powerful slingshots. A few people thought that was a bit OTT







But I don't think it is.
http://talk.slingsho...read.php?t=1563

I never bought a helmet in the end, tried to though - ALDI were selling cheap ones that would have been ideal but they were sold out within 10 minutes of going on sale.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

These goggles will work. I will eventually update the video and test them the same way.

And a motorcycle helmet will even protect you from a direct hit, tested this in one of my earliest videos!

But the "cool looking" stuff I have trusted for years are useless.

Jörg


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

yea i watched your video


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

I am usually amazed by your work and researches, by the clever and sensible attitude you have, and your acute and inquisitive ways of mind, Joerg.
But I found myself, well... kind of "puzzled" by this topic and feel very uneasy about it as well.
Let me try to express myself.
I suffer a kind of an "eye injury phobia" since I was a kid, as a former illustrator and photographer my most scary thoughts (and nightmares:lol are related with the idea of getting blind one day, should this happen I'd probably get back to fire pistols for a last shootout on a target that even blind people can't miss, if you see what I mean...
But, there is no glasses makers, to my very restricted knowledge, that offers bulletproof lenses and mounts featured specs.
It is probably technically possible, hard impact resistance mineral glass sandwiched between plastic shock absorbant stuff...
But I am also aware that the security glasses we generally use have for only and declared purpose to protect our eyes from "ricochet" strength range of hits.
Not even discussing about probabilities or anything, I can say you scared the sh*t out of me!
But I do remember one of your (very well made) clips where a heavy bullet bounced back to you and got stuck in a double pane window (by the way, has "the wife "been forgiving?







).
To tell you the truth and close my "small" (if any)contribution to this post, what scares me the most is...
What would happen if the ignorant ( about shooting and weapons at least) politicians in my country (Belgium)
came across your Youtube last posting.
Take that in please, they tried to outlaw all fire weapons around (You know, "If guns are outlawed, only outlaws....). 
By instance, they declared all air weapons (of which I'm an addict:lol legal and free ignoring some corean made 170 joules weapons... get it?
Couldn't we just settle on the pleasure of shooting and leave the fear "game" away...?
I am quite aware aware that your first intent is to prevent people about the "truth" but couldn't we find another channel of communication?
Well it was just a thought of mine... and I do, sincerely, have a deep respect about your work.

Best regards,

Hugues


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Joerg. I agree with your German colleagues, your eye safety video is disturbing. But I also think that it is effective. Shock value has a tendency to be long lasting which is desirable in dealing with safety issues. Most people have heard of being “shocked straight” well, “shocked safe” may be just as valuable. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I do not think my little slingshot channel will be of interest for any politcian in the world. Politicians only react to one thing: Public pressure.

So:

Jörg showing slingshot nightmares = a few guys watch it on youtube = nothing's ever gonna happen

Some idiot hurting a "VIP" (a celebrity, or maybe even a politician) with a cattie = international TV networks will pick the story up = total ban on slingshots. Even if the aggressor uses a joke of a slingshot bought for 5 bucks at a Walmart sale, and marbles as ammo.

And I agree with Jack, a shock is a good thing. Truly, the chances that a fork arm breaks are small. But they are much, much higher than zero, certainly high enough to justify wearing the best goggles we can find.

Imagine the offspring of a VIP loosing his/her eyesight in a slingshot accident... that would be a just cause for a ban, no doubts. We'd be better off if we can prove that we have given out ample warnings.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I shopped around and settles for these:

http://www.asmc.de/en/Optics/Safety-glasses/Goggles-AOS-Maxim-2x2-Military-p.html

I hope they do better than my old set.

Jörg


----------

